# 380mm R35 front OE discs



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi I'm looking for a pair of good condition standard 380mm Brembo R35 GTR drilled front discs, with no cracks!

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## BrandonMoore (9 mo ago)

Good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There only £600 new off eBay.


----------

